# Docker 'Homeserver'



## Meeresgott (6. Mrz 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich verwende aktuell 2 Raspberry PI 3 als Programmierumgebung. Auf beiden läuft Docker und die Hosten Folgende Services: Nexsus, Gitlab, Jenkins und Sonar. 

Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt ist grade der Jenkins sehr langsam (auch der Sonar Server Punktet nicht grade bei Performance) . Deshalb wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr auch externe Hardware für diese Services verwendet und wenn ja welche? 

Ich bräuchte neue Hardware. Hat jemand hier Erfahrung? Welche würde sich am besten für den privaten Gebrauch eignen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus! 

LG


----------

